# Attack of the Marketplace Featured Ads



## kinem (May 4, 2009)

Help!  Suddenly (I think), ads are eating into the right side of my forum screens.  I am a community supporter and have disabled what ads I can.  What can I do?  Thanks.


----------



## Nifft (May 4, 2009)

Heh. I "fixed" this in Greasemonkey, but had to turn it off to post in this thread.

One more vote for "Sidebar Disabled means DISABLED, PERIOD".

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 4, 2009)

Nifft said:


> One more vote for "Sidebar Disabled means DISABLED, PERIOD".
> 
> Cheers, -- N




Yep, I'm having the same problem myself.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2009)

Mouseferatu said:


> Yep, I'm having the same problem myself.




Ah, I've messed up a setting.  It's supposed to disappear when you disable the sidebar.  I'll check into it!


----------



## freyar (May 6, 2009)

Any luck?


----------



## Morrus (May 6, 2009)

freyar said:


> Any luck?




Umm... you'll have to tell me the answer to that.  Although, using my superhuman powers of inference I'm _guessing_ that you are not perceiving a difference?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 6, 2009)

Nope, "Marketplace Featured Ads" sidebar is still there even though I have it turned off in my options...


----------



## freyar (May 6, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Umm... you'll have to tell me the answer to that.  Although, using my superhuman powers of inference I'm _guessing_ that you are not perceiving a difference?



Hmm, I suppose a better way to word the question would have been to ask if you'd had a chance to look over the settings...   So, no, no luck really.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 6, 2009)

The_Warlock said:


> Nope, "Marketplace Featured Ads" sidebar is still there even though I have it turned off in my options...




Same here, I'm afraid.


----------



## Darkness (May 6, 2009)

Mouseferatu said:


> Same here, I'm afraid.



Me three (or four).


----------



## Morrus (May 6, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Me three (or four).




Your usergroup doesn't reflect the settings of others!


----------



## The_Warlock (May 7, 2009)

Ok, now that's weird...

When I first logged in this morning, it didn't show up beside my account/current threads page.

But once I went anywhere else...blammo, there it is, and it won't go away.

Hmph!


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 8, 2009)

Still not fixed.


----------



## Pbartender (May 11, 2009)

I'm seeing it.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 11, 2009)

Yup, it continues to sit there on the right side, staring at me with baleful consumer menace...

I tried staring back...but it has no eyes...


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 17, 2009)

Morrus? Any idea when this'll be fixed?


----------



## freyar (May 18, 2009)

Seems fixed for me now!  Thanks, Morrus!


----------



## The_Warlock (May 18, 2009)

Same here.

And we weren't even forced to eat Sir Robin's Minstrels!

Now that's Rejoicing!


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 18, 2009)

The_Warlock said:


> And we weren't even forced to eat Sir Robin's Minstrels!




We weren't _forced_ to. We just _wanted_ to.

Fixed here, too. Thanks.


----------



## Mark (May 18, 2009)

Nothing like a troubadour with a side of gemshorn.


----------



## Nifft (May 24, 2009)

Mouseferatu said:


> We weren't _forced_ to. We just _wanted_ to.
> 
> Fixed here, too. Thanks.



 Likewise, and likewise.

Cheers, -- N


----------

